# Help with pit viper



## madmagook (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi guys, I have a young brown spotted (beautiful) pit viper, I was told it had 6 feeds (of beef heart), but it wouldn't take any for me. So I tried it on pinkies and it was striking and holding but then letting go of them, then one day it are it but regurgitated it a couple if days later, since then it's only striking and I'm just wondering if you guys have any more info you could give me to get it started??

I've kept snakes for the last 20 years but I'm just trying to pick your brains over this one :2thumb:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

what methods have you tried with regards to heating prey, feeding in dark ect?


----------



## madmagook (Jan 26, 2009)

*Pit viper*

Hi mate, I think I've tried it all, from pinkie at room temp, also heated on the radiator, and also placed in a bag and submerged in really hot water. I've tried natural daylight, and late at night, as soon as it took the pinkie the room was pitch black. all exceot one time it took the food but when I checked on it 1 to 2 hours later the pinkie was on the ground.
The one time it ate it was when I heated it up in really hot water and as soon as it took it i plunged the room into darkness, but my dismay 2 days later when I seen it regurgitated it, since then it's just striking and not holding on, I'm running out of time and options.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

In my experience many young pit vipers need assisting with small items a good few times.

I have raised those many times and all needed assist for many weeks.


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> In my experience many young pit vipers need assisting with small items a good few times.
> 
> I have raised those many times and all needed assist for many weeks.


would you say its safer to pin and use tongs to assist feed beef heart or a pinkie or using a NG line attatched to a large syringe slid down into the stomach full of home made mouse pate ???


----------



## GT2540 (Jan 31, 2012)

madmagook said:


> Hi mate, I think I've tried it all, from pinkie at room temp, also heated on the radiator, and also placed in a bag and submerged in really hot water. I've tried natural daylight, and late at night, as soon as it took the pinkie the room was pitch black. all exceot one time it took the food but when I checked on it 1 to 2 hours later the pinkie was on the ground.
> The one time it ate it was when I heated it up in really hot water and as soon as it took it i plunged the room into darkness, but my dismay 2 days later when I seen it regurgitated it, since then it's just striking and not holding on, I'm running out of time and options.


Looks like its assist feeding time. Just don't end up with sausage fingers


----------



## madmagook (Jan 26, 2009)

GT2540 said:


> Looks like its assist feeding time. Just don't end up with sausage fingers



Haha yeah an old friend of mine used to do that with his wee snake so I'll have to track him down and get him to assist me assisting the snake :lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> In my experience many young pit vipers need assisting with small items a good few times.
> 
> I have raised those many times and all needed assist for many weeks.


My T.albolabris was like that I assist fed for a couple of months then one day it just started feeding on its own.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

mikeyb said:


> would you say its safer to pin and use tongs to assist feed beef heart or a pinkie or using a NG line attatched to a large syringe slid down into the stomach full of home made mouse pate ???


Just pin and get on with it, mice tails, mice legs, strips of heart all goof fun


----------

